
This Robot Uses Computer Vision to Find Waldo in 4.5 Seconds - dd36
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/wjk7gy/robot-uses-computer-vision-to-find-waldo-redpepper
======
billwill
There is the Waldo. Awesome progression.

